# Brand new Dewalt dcd985



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

Why did this happen? When turned upside down it is making that strange noise.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Id say you need a new one.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Bearings are shot.


----------



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

I took it back because its still under the 30 day money back guaranty of the store i got it from, and theyll give me a new one tomorrow. Its funny how i manage to f up their top of the range drills within 30 days. I did the same thing with Makita 454, took it back after 6 days, that one developed a chuck problem right after drilling a few 6mm holes on hammer mode. Now the Dewalt has a gearbox problem without even using hammer mode. Fml


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Dewalt has hone sooooooooo down hill I personally gave up on them.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

adhd said:


> I took it back because its still under the 30 day money back guaranty of the store i got it from, and theyll give me a new one tomorrow. Its funny how i manage to f up their top of the range drills within 30 days. I did the same thing with Makita 454, took it back after 6 days, that one developed a chuck problem right after drilling a few 6mm holes on hammer mode. Now the Dewalt has a gearbox problem without even using hammer mode. Fml


 It's a 1/2" mass produced cordless drill -- Perhaps you should consider lowering your expectations?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, DeWalt was bought by Black and Decker Pecker Wrecker a number of years ago...

'Nuff said.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

U666A said:


> If I'm not mistaken, DeWalt was bought by Black and Decker Pecker Wrecker a number of years ago...
> 
> 'Nuff said.


And according to my sales rep they are now owned by Stanley along with B&D and Porter Cable. And my rep is pissed because the Milwaukee rep is buying out all my Dewalt crap towards all new M18 tools.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

incarnatopnh said:


> And according to my sales rep they are now owned by Stanley along with B&D and Porter Cable. And my rep is pissed because the Milwaukee rep is buying out all my Dewalt crap towards all new M18 tools.


That sounds like a great arrangement! :thumbup:

The only yellow tool I own is a 4-1/2" grinder, because I like the paddle style trigger.

My 5", and most of my other tools are Makita.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

But mike holmes uses dewalt so it must be good right? :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, but I only break out my JobMate set for the high profile jobs
...


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

My Milwaukee impact driver fell off the back f my van into Katherine gutter which was full of water. The motor was fried. Took it to the service center, back in my hands within 3 days covered under warranty. 

My only yellow tool is a 4 1/2" grinder that was a 2 for 1 h.d. promo I went in with a coworker on.


----------



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

After a bit of research I found out theres a whole batch that does the same thing, and altough they can be fixed under warranty, the noise comes back after a while. Mine didnt, but some make that noise straight out of the box. But it doesnt do that under load so I think I was a bit rushed in my decision of taking it back, if its not really a problem, I dont care.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Just paint it red and you'll be fine.

I gave up on the yellow stuff for real work years ago. Although it's great for hanging pictures and putting up blinds and showing off your cross stitching!

:laughing:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

adhd said:


> Why did this happen? When turned upside down it is making that strange noise.


I had to take my 20v dewalt drill back for doing the exact same thing about two weeks ago . It only done it when you were screwing/drilling in the upward direction.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> And according to my sales rep they are now owned by Stanley along with B&D and Porter Cable. And my rep is pissed because the Milwaukee rep is buying out all my Dewalt crap towards all new M18 tools.


That explains why the new dewalt hand tools at home depot look exactly like their Stanley counterparts


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> And according to my sales rep they are now owned by Stanley along with B&D and Porter Cable.


They own Price Pfister too....


----------



## xranger3rdbatt (Feb 14, 2012)

Redwood said:


> They own Price Pfister too....


I think it's actually pronounced " Price Sphincter"


----------



## thoenew (Jan 23, 2012)

Stanley actually owns many brands.

http://www.stanleyblackanddecker.com/products-services/our-brands


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I understand my yellow tools are not well made. But they're cheep and when I'm doing plumbing work they get REAL nasty. I figure it won't hurt my feelings to throw one away when it "craps" out.


----------



## adhd (Feb 5, 2012)

it gets better
after returning that one (it was under the "30 day money back guarantee" got a new one, exact same thing, because i needed a powerful cordless to drill big drain holes using forstner bits, can`t fcuk about with weak drills.
the new one lasted about the same before something happening again.
you have it in the video, drill mode selected (clutch disabled), in reverse, every setting firmly clicked, no setting "in between" gears.
and it did that...
so i took it back, and got my 3rd dcd985 (wanted my money back but it was out of the 30 day now, i was lucky to get a new one and not have it repaired)
got myself a Panasonic 7950 18v 3.3Ah drill with 3 batteries and currently trying to sell the Dewalt
heres the vid anyway


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

adhd said:


> it gets better
> after returning that one (it was under the "30 day money back guarantee" got a new one, exact same thing, because i needed a powerful cordless to drill big drain holes using forstner bits, can`t fcuk about with weak drills.
> the new one lasted about the same before something happening again.
> you have it in the video, drill mode selected (clutch disabled), in reverse, every setting firmly clicked, no setting "in between" gears.
> ...


Yes, the drill motor is definitely messed up -- Still, you'd be better off having both a drill motor and an impacter.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

We change the name a little here from Dewalt To Default it seems to fit well!


----------

